# multiple segment questions



## jdcnosse (Jun 13, 2011)

I have decided exactly where I am going, and therefore which route I am taking but near the end of August I plan on going from GRR to either FLG or TUS. Now I know for 5,500 points I can get a coach seat from GRR to ABQ (on the SWC), or a coach seat from GRR to El Paso I believe as they`re all in the same zone. my question is if I use points for that portion of the trip, and then pay the railfare for ABQ to FLG or El Paso to TUS, how does that work? do I end up getting multiple tickets and have to deboard/reboard? or is it booked as one continuous "trip" and AGR takes care of the making sure that the points are used and cash


----------



## JayPea (Jun 13, 2011)

I've done this before, and always made two reservations, (thus two tickets) one with AGR and a separate one for the portion I'm paying for. I don't know if you can make it one reservation using both AGR and paid railfare; the thought never occurred to me to inquire. But as far as boarding and re-boarding, that isn't necessary. You can stay put.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 13, 2011)

I've also done this. Make 2 reservation (one AGR and 1 paid), and when you board, give the Conductor both tickets!




You can then have the same seat all the way. No problem!


----------



## RRrich (Jun 13, 2011)

Another thing If you have ONE reservation - STL - CHI - NYP you cannot spend the weekend in CHI, but if you have TWO reservation, you don't have to leave CHI the same day you arrive.


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 13, 2011)

Well in order to save myself the 1,000 points I'm going to leave CHI the same day, otherwise I'd have to spend 1,000 points on GRR to CHI (as the Pere Marquette is a special route) and then the 5,500 from CHI to ABQ or ELP. But I'll keep that in mind to give the conductor both tickets. I've had multiple tickets before, however they were for different trains (GRR to CHI on Pere Marquette, then CHI to FLG on SWC). I do quite like the whole "zone" idea, my girlfriend and I have planned a trip to SEA from either FLG or TUS, and if we paid straight railfare, it's roughly $800-$900 for the both of us in coach, and can get up to 2 grand if we were to get a bedroom, however with points, a roomette is only about the cost of coach. She just wants to be able to shower since we'll be on the train for a couple days lol


----------

